# FP5 file (FileMaker pro 5) - how to convert to Excel?



## Felix Atagong (Sep 29, 2005)

I found a 6 MB FP5 file on a zip drive, but I don't have the program and don't want to purchase it just to watch old data.

Is there any way I can import into Excel or convert to Excel or text or DBF or whatever? (I did a Google but couldn't find anything for free).


----------



## XL-Dennis (Oct 1, 2005)

Felix,

To You have access to the ODBC driver for FileMaker?


----------



## Felix Atagong (Oct 3, 2005)

No.   (I don't suppose it comes for free with Excel2000 or with Win XP)


----------



## Norie (Oct 3, 2005)

Felix

There are plenty of sites on the web where you can download ODBC drivers.


----------



## XL-Dennis (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Felix,

As far as I know the ODBC Driver for FileMaker is only available with their database. 

One solution is to download a trial-version and either view it in the trial-version or export the data to Excel:

http://www.filemaker.com/support/downloads/index.html


----------



## Felix Atagong (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I have found a FileMakerPro 5 executable (don't ask!) but guess what, the export button is greyed out on that demo version...

And I fear I will have to convert the FP5 files first in order to view it with the most recent FilemakerPro, if the convert function works of course with a demo... (sigh)


----------



## XL-Dennis (Oct 4, 2005)

Felix,

Can You access the FM-database through MS Query?


----------



## Felix Atagong (Oct 6, 2005)

I didn't even try that, but no it doesn't work as it asks for the correct drivers.
Doesn't work with other drivers either.


----------



## XL-Dennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Felix,

Perhaps some other member who's reading this thread and who also have a valid license for FileMaker can help You out.


----------

